# Newbie question - executing forex options



## 4722 (27 November 2008)

Hello all,

I'm very new to forex, so please excuse me if this is an embarrassingly newb question. I've opened a demo trading account with IG Markets (who seem to have a nice platform), who allow you to place and sell a call option, but not actually execute the option. 

Do any brokers that you know of allow you to execute currency options, such that you can buy the currency at the strike price, or directly give you the diggerence between the strike and spot price?

For instance, yesterday, I bought a EUR/GBP call option at 8360, and it would have been perfect to execute it at 8440, as it would have then been possible to make a substantial profit by selling the currency back to the market. 

Is this sort of thing possible with an online broker?


----------



## Page (25 February 2009)

Many traders be fond of more sophisticated options strategies in their trading but a lot of times the straightforward call options trade is the most appropriate trade for the market condition.


----------

